# Met my first Taurus PT1911...



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

The example I saw, and I can't think that it was cherry picked, this being the hinterlands of Kansas, was excellent. Good to very good trigger, smooth slide, excellent finish. I'm not really in the market for a 1911, but this one caused me to reconsider the issue.

Nice gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I seen and handled one about two months ago. I read a article that they are sending all the frist batch through their custom shop. Said they was trying real hard to make a big splash with the frist ones. Gun I seen had good trigger and slide fit. It was sloid black.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I think some of the 1st ones will be the best - they wanna make a good impression. The very first S&W 1911s were hand fitted by the performance center until they got things up to speed.

I hear that the finish is not the best - it wears pretty easily, by people who have them. But, for the money - they are supposed to be very good - Don't believe the "supposed cost" of all the features listed by the company, though - equivalent to $1600 worth of stuff, or something like that. Some of the owners on the 1911 forum have said it is nice, but no where near the quality of a super expensive gun.


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 17, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> The example I saw, and I can't think that it was cherry picked, this being the hinterlands of Kansas, was excellent. Good to very good trigger, smooth slide, excellent finish. I'm not really in the market for a 1911, but this one caused me to reconsider the issue.
> 
> Nice gun.


Kansas Plainsmen:

Where did you see it? I haven't found a Taurus 1911 in the Kansas City area?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Go for it Kansas. Give us a range report and some pictures.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

My buddy has one, I'm not a 1911 fan, but I really liked the Taurus.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, SOMEONE here needs to buy one and tell the rest of us about it :mrgreen:


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

I have one. I bought in mid August. It now has over 1500 rounds without any problems. I like the Heinie Straight Eight sights that came on it. I didn't like the grips. I changed them to Houge Palm Swell 's & like them much better. I use Houge's on several gun's. The trigger pull was 6 1/2 lbs on mine & I had my gunsmith change it to 4lbs. The trigger is smooth & crisp & other than lighting it up I don't think I'll change anything else. It has been holstered & drawn quite a bit. I hadnt noticed any wear to the finish untill Sunday. I used the TAURUS to shoot my very first USPSA match (thats another story, but it was fun) & while cleaning the pistol sun eve, noticed where the finish is starting to wear on the sides of the slide at the front. I dont think I'll worry about it for a while because I clean & oil regurally & am pretty sure it wont rust. I'll have it re-finished some day, but for now I'll just shoot the thing. The gun was accurate out of the box with Winchester wb 230. I haven't worked up the best re-load for it yet but am still working on it. I do have a few that make thing work real good at making small groups. I like the PT enough that I will buy a SS one when thay become available. We all have our little tricks to make our firearms a little better & more personal. But, if you didnt do anything to this one, you would still have one fine gun!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Kansas45 have you tried any LSWC's in it yet? If you have what weight bullet did you use? I like the 180gr & 200gr. Good shooting.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Where are the pictures of it?


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

Baldy, No I havent tried any of those yet. I loaded some 230FMJ for the shoot sunday with 5.4 of Bullseye & COL 0f 1.264. I have some Speer 200gr SWC TMJ loaded with several different charges & a few different powders to try out Thursday night @ the range in Wichita. I'm still looking for the right combination for the TAURUS. I liked the Bullseye load I mentioned, but I'm sure I can reduce the charge & make the gun even more controlable. Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

Been trying to buy one since they were first anounced in early 2005 - still haven't seen one up here in Maine and my LGS has been unable to get them thru his distributor. Other than the wear issue, everything I've read about them is good. I'll have one when they finally get here but sure is a long wait. Thank goodness for all of the other makes/models out there!


----------

